# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  6 hours in Berlin

## StBartFan

I will have a layover in Berlin on December 26th.  I will be there in the city for only six hours so I am limited in whet I can do. It is also the day after Christmas.  I have done some research and think that we will go to the Brandenberg Gate the holocaust memorial and either a walk in the park or to the Reichstag. Does anyone have any other suggestions r a recommendation for a place for lunch. With the limited time we want to stay in one section of the city.  Finally how far is the airport from Brandenberg Gate?


Thank you for any input

----------


## george

I'd visit Check point Charlie, not too far from Brandenburg gate. Walk along the path where the Berling wall once was (and some parts still remain) if you have time. Still sends shivers down my spine. Plenty of restos around the check point Charlie area, but it's also a tourist trap. Berlin Tegel airport is ~8 miles from dowtown, so taxi shouldn't be too expensive...

----------


## Petri

If you want to do something different, head to the Berlin TV tower for some great views and the tower itself is a sight.  Plenty of nice restaurants on the streets a few blocks away around Hackesche Höfe.

If one wants to follow the original theme, Brandenburg gate and then walk to the Holocaust memorial, it's simply amazing.  We found checkpoint Charlie and what's left of the Berlin wall quite disappointing unless one is especially interested in that era.  Anyway, head to Mitte or some other area for better food, 15 minutes by taxi from the memorial.

----------

